# Putting out some feelers for a BBQ event.



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello all. It's been almost two years now since we had the 1st annual CM&J RR BBQ and train run. We missed last year since we're no longer in Kansas City and we were sans layout plus I know there's a great deal going on out there and all with events across the country this year but I still wanted to ask how many that are in and around the Virginia area (comfortable driving distance from Colonial Heights to be exact. Others that we have shared time with are always welcome yet I wouldn't expect ya'll to make the trip " border=0>) would consider attending a BBQ and train run around Memorial weekend? 
This year would be questionable for a full blown run especially since the layout is still under construction. We had hoped it would be further along by now but given some of the changes in the budget that have needed to take place lately much is on hold but.......There's still hope. Plus we are planning a neighborhood get-together to coincide with the trains. Two of our neighbors were avid HO modelers and a few others we have become aquainted with have shown some interest in things and it would be nice to have those that could attend here. You know to build the hobby." border=0> 
MTS and Battery are the power supplies for the main layout and I am considering, if we can get some involvement from the Live steamers in the area like the Virginia Beach bunch, building a steamer rack in part of the yard. 
If ya'll could just leave a reply here and say whatcha think that'd be great. You could always shoot an email to me as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## ByrdC130 (Jan 4, 2008)

I wish I could come, that was some good eating at your place!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A little far for me, but it sounds like fun.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
It was a great time at the first one. Sorry, but Susie and I won't be able to make this one. 
There were several additional visitors that came and went, but weren't there when the picture was taken. 








Here are my F3s pulling the "Where's the Beef" train, with Marty checking out the crossover. 









bTW, Susie and I lived in Petersburg and Ft.Lee, VA for 4+ years. There is a lot to see and do in that beautiful area of the country. 

JimC.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's on the wrong coast for me Joe. Lotsa money to fly round trip these days. &nbsp /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Joe, 

With a little more time I could fit it in my schedule. I would of showed up just for dinner, running trains would of been dessert. 
But now you got me thinking (ouch)/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif about getting the missus and Grace out there to visit. 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate to be the 6th person to say that they won't be able to make it, but will instead highly recommend Joe's BBQ delights (and that's a really weak word to describe what he can cook) to anyone who is in the East coast area... 

We'll be seving up some of his sauces here in about 12 days, and I'll let the "taste testers" from the MLS open house comment further. 

Sure wish I could be there, Joe, but I thin you inderstand the constraints from this end...


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks to ya'll from the "Brain trust"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>. Being incapable of making the 1500 to 3000 mile trip is certainly understandable. " border=0> Thanks for the plug Dunkie!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif" border=0> Can't be that good. It's not like I ever sold any of my food products before./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif" border=0>" border=0>" border=0> Hehehe 
Tommy, You and the family always got a room waiting. Cami still talks about our trip out there." border=0> 
Anyhow It was great looking back at pics from the first one (thanks Jim). Sure miss that layout and not quite sure where this one is going, especially with the cost of .......... everything/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> 
Anyhow it would be great to get anyone that would enjoy what we have to visit.Just not ready for a September Marty's Thingy yet" border=0>. Definitely have the yard space just not the facilities or attractions yet/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif" border=0>. But.....just to put a future thought to things......Anyone that would visit would find history coming out our ears. First off there is the old railroad bed behind the house. Considering it once was the Richmond and Petersburg Rail Road there might just be some history back there still. Then we have Colonial Williamsburg, Kings Dominion Amusement Park, Busch Gardens, Yorktown, Jamestown, Civil War Battlefields of Petersburg, etc, etc, etc all with-in about 40 miles and I am serious about the Steamer rack. I've got plenty of the track that's suited for something like that (just not the layout that I want to build:blush" border=0>. 
Just wanna start small and work into things." border=0> 
Posted By pimanjc on 04/19/2008 8:08 PM 
Here are my F3s pulling the "Where's the Beef" train, with Marty checking out the crossover. 










This is why this part of the layout was called "Cozad Corners"


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

When you thinking of doing this? You're not too far from me.... I'd like to try! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Matthew, 
You're certainly welcome. We're looking at doing a neighborhood BBQ this Memorial Weekend, probably that Saturday. It's kind of a "combination" function by taking the BBQ thing we started last year and adding the trains since we were able to get some of the layout in and the "interest" it has sparked. It's never an "Iron-clad" thing regarding the date for trains but thought it would save a step or two while also create a more memorable experience for the neighbors by combining them. Not sure what the best dates would be. Since you're in the area so to speak, you know that summer is really a steam bath here (bugs too with all our shade) so the Memorial weekend thing worked for us. We don't own a boat nor do we head to the beach like most folks here do. 
I don't want to keep folks from visiting but before enyone makes a several hour trip or plans on running big stuff the layout is stll in it's "infancy". So at this point no more than a train or two (and of a more Narrow Gauge approach) on the layout at a time. I do hope to have atleast what I've strated completed. This will give more that just the loop we have now. I also have only started planning the work on a steamer rack. I sort of still need to get "permission" (or beg for forgiveness for even planning it) /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. We MIGHT be in Richmond that Saturday, as we need to attend a wedding Sunday... 

Can anyone come?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Not speaking for the entire steam group, since we are not organized whatsoever (on purpose), I would love to attend, however my wife has been pulled into planning a suprise birthday / vacation for a frend of ours who has never been to D.C. for that weekend. Of course the last thing I would want to do is go to D.C. on a three day weekend. A train event would be much more desired. 


As you know, yesterday was a washout, so no steamup. We usually try to get together every Sunday afternoon. So the next sunny Sunday I'll put the word out. 



I'm also affiliated with the local sparkie group, Tidewater Big Train Operators [url="http://www.tbto.org>


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Bruce, I guess it's a comfort thing so I'd have to say what you would expect if the situarion were reversed. For me and speaking for me only, it's a with-in the closest 2-3 that I would bring. This kind leads into an answer for Dave's question on how big. 

As I've already mentioned, the layout is not much to speak of yet. In it's current state it's a 15X30 (approx) loop with an incomplete second spur-type loop. That will hopefully be complete. But regardless of that or not only a couple (maybe 2) trains with 3 maybe 4 car can run at once. I have plans for more but it will not be taking place this year unless......... we win the lottery./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif I'd have to say it's a comfort level thing for folks. Eevn though we all agree that train wrecks make good fun on-line............... 

Even though we enjoyed a good turn-out for our last (and first) BBQ event, things were a bit different then in many respects. I was hoping for maybe 5-10 folks. It's hard to set limits because I don't ever want to make anyone ionvolved here at MLS feel "turned away". Marty's Thingy in September is a good example of a good event. But since we are a very long way from being able to accomodate a group like that I was hoping to get a progressive growth to things like the progressive growth of the rail road. I will not be running a train as most of you know that have hosted these things that's a full-time position 

As far as the steamer rack is concerned....it is a go but will take some planning for location (and a bit of luck with funds) to get started and then completed before this Memorial weekend. Any input (in all repects is welcomed since I personally don't do the steam thing and I'm also not sure what the requirements are. 

As far as the BBQ is concerned. Semi Pot-luck is how it goes off. We alway's provide some light beverages (water and soda) and the meats. Ribs and Pulled pork, maybe a couple dogs and burgers for any of the little-ones or those that don't eat pork. The rest is up to is up to everyone else except those that have a good distance to travel. They have an exemption from things if they choose so. Those that wish to attend PM me through the site and I'll give more details. 

Thanks, 

Joe


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dog gone it Joe, you'al had to move the wrong way. wish I could come. 
Very relaxing last time.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Several tornadoes went through Virginia today including one through Colonial Heights (Joe's town). Let's hope all is well with him and his family. 

-Brian


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian, (sorry for the typo) 
Silver Spring is not too far. We'll we see ya? Don't forget to bring Lewis Black with ya if ya come./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gifThanks again for all the concern. 
BTW if I can get some delivery assistance..... we'll have a great addition to the layout for things. While trying to cut back all the spring type flowers today, I came up with a great third track option. 
Gawd I hate to edit. None of the smileys ever co-operate!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Well we know we have a ggod turnout with the neighborhood for the BBQ but is there anyone from MLS that will be coming. I need to get a round about number for food. The invite is there and personally I'd love to smoke 10 shoulders and 30 slabs to cover the possibilities but...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif so if there are any of ya'll that definitely, sorta, possibly, maybe thinking about coming please drop me a line. It's a capital offense for an "Eye"talian to run our of food at a party. The number will also determine if I am going to invest in the 250.00 delivery fee to get 60.00 of ballast here from the quarry. If it will just be 1-2 then I'll be delaying the delivery./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm afraid we're not going to make it after all. Major bummer.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Time to reincarnate this since we have more track on the ground. Hehehe


----------

